# Scry and Teleport?



## Kemrain (Mar 7, 2005)

In the game I'm currently playing in, we're running into an interesting quandry. I want an important NPC, a mage, to teleport some money to my character in the field. My character is more than 100 miles away, which means they'd need a Move Space 11/ Gen 0 to teleport anywhere on the plane. But wait! We can Scry!

Let's say that the NPC in question has 5 ranks in Scry. My character and this NPC are very familiar with eachother, knowing eachother in the biblical sense, in fact. The GM decided it will take 3MP to scry on my character, based on this familiarity.
As for special connections, the NPC is in my character's home, and has access to all her personal objects, and could probably get some hair from her bed or a brush or something. The GM looks at the chart and assigns a +6 bonus to the Scry check based on the caster's Special Connection ot the Target. With 5 ranks in Scry and a 20 Wisdom, this NPC gets a +10 bonus to Scry checks, and a total of +16 to this particular spell.

Now, we want a Move Space rider spell on top of the Scry. The Scry list doesn't come out and say that casting upon the area in which the caster is scrying upon counts as a Range of Touch, but looking at the examples, especially Ambush of the Coward, it seems that this is the case. 

Now, here's the part where we've become confused. Since the range of the spell is zero, do we need to spend 11 MP to teleport anywhere on the same plane, or can we simply spend 1 MP to move the money 10 feet?

This makes the difference between it being a Scry 3/Move Space 1/Gen 0 and a Move Space 11/Gen 0. The NPC in question is 9th level, which means 11 MP spells are out of her ability to cast.

Anyone care to explain this to me?

- Kemrain the "Scrambled."


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, the easy solution is to use a ritual spell and spend a few minutes to teleport the money there.

Move Space grants a creature (or object, if you combine it with Move Force) the ability to teleport.  How far it teleports depends on how much MP you spend.  Say I'm in Texas and you're in England, and I need to teleport money to you.  I can scry on you to make sure I know where I'll be teleporting the money to, but even if I'm looking at the area, the money right now is still 2 or 3 thousand miles away from where it needs to be.

The Range of a spell is how far the caster is from the target.  If I scryed on Morrus in England, I could cast a spell with range Touch on him.  But Move Space's distance is different from the spell's range.

Make sense?


----------



## Kemrain (Mar 8, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Make sense?



Yeah, actually. I was thinking about it last night, and came to a similar conclusion. With a Scry and Teleport Rider, you could teleport something at the Scry site as far as the MP of the Move Space spell would permit (1 MP, to continue my example from the first post, would move something 10 feet from the location of the Scry.)
That makes a lot of sense. Move Space is a bit different from most spell lists. Thanks for the clarafication, RW. Prompt and Concise.

- Kemrain the "Percise."


----------

